# Contest! Win a DIY Natural Kit



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK guys, here's the deal. Guess the number of forks in the pile shown below and win a do it yourself natural kit. Big deal, right? A tree fork, some rubber and a pouch. Ho-hum. Well, I think it is a big deal, because the forks you are looking at are Guayacan, the world's second hardest wood and even here hard to come by. The kit will be shipped as a complete slingshot, bands attached but not cut to length. You will have the fun of debarking, cutting to proper size, sanding, and finishing. Open to any forum member over 18* anywhere in the world.

*I've had some thoughts on this, and since there is no way for me to verify a member's age, I'm opening it to all forum members.

Rules clarification: One guess per member. Please do not come back later and edit your guess.

Contest closes at midnight GMT on Friday February 17. Closest guess wins. In case of a tie, earliest guess wins.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, Henry, thanks I'll kick it off and guess 49 forks.









sean


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess 73. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going with 65


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

woo hoo another contest i wont win ! ill guess 42. btw, nice of you to do the contest.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

55


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Henry, I'll guess 56....Thanks brother.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going to throw out a guess of...

81 forks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will go with 67.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

39 forks, wow, there you've made a good catch ;-)


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

78


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am guessing 47 thats it I am sure .. Of course I dont know why !!


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a great prize, thanks a lot. My guess is 53 forks.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im going for 58
thanks henry


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess 50


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

69... Good haul there


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yaya! new contest
My guess => 60

good luck everyone.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i guess i cannot enter, i am not over 18. good luck to the guys who guessed!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess 68

But please do nt send them to me if i am correct. Im just in it for the fun, Australian law would be hard to bypass.

Quarantine for the timber,

And then try and explain the fork and pouch.

Nice gesture though


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

46!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like this idea too, Henry. Very nice of you.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

63 Nice looking forks.


----------



## keggobelly (Oct 19, 2011)

61, Thanks


----------



## Smokey84 (Jan 16, 2012)

102. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

42


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

38


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

52!


----------



## catfishjdr (Feb 6, 2012)

My guess is 64.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Scrambler84 said:


> I am guessing 47 thats it I am sure .. Of course I dont know why !!


step back my friend, and the winning number is (drum roll) 53


----------



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

45 For me !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

75


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

This is very nice of you to do, by the way I'm not 18 or over can I participate if so I will go with 57


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

88 forks Henry! So nice of you to do this! Love the contests!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

57


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

80


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

52


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

34


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

62, didn't see this being entered yet, and yes this is very cool


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Make mine a whopping 90...


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Since 45 is taken I'll take 44. Thanks for the opportunity, Henry.*


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

66


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

about 57 forks ok... taken.. 54


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess 101


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

I think 69 my favorite number. it's already been taken. so it's gonna be 70. thanks for the contest


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

The correct answer is 64, but since its taken I go with 71


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

100


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

53? is it taken??? crap nc got that one... um... 67? I'll check again, hang on... bugger Charles took that one, what about??? ahh never mind


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> I guess 68
> 
> But please do nt send them to me if i am correct. Im just in it for the fun, Australian law would be hard to bypass.
> 
> ...


You can get em through customs mate. Timbre is treated with radiation to kill/steralize any bugs n stuff. Just ask to be sent without bands attached and its not illegal. I just got a packege from Rayshot in Georgis USA containing three catties, a bunch of pouches and a bandset already made up. I've recieved lots of things from uk, Japan, USA... easy peasy


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Going to go with 43.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

61


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

48. someone beat me to my first guess.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess 55, good luck everyone!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Henry 63 MM


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

51


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

73


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

68 I have no idea why...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hi Henry

My guess is 97


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

74 is my #


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe they are 76.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

How about 77?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

82


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

123 is my guess.


----------



## rule413 (Feb 12, 2012)

54


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

70 and thanks a bunch!


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

How about 55

Thanks MIKE


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Gracias señor Henry , creo que hay 53 .


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

As usual, the generosity and comraderie of this community is amazing.

You're a good man, Henry.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I"ll say 72


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

67 thanks


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

42...


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

73 for me^^


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

69


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

47 is my guess


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

83 for me


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

slingkid said:


> 47 is my guess


does jiggly puff approve now?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

52 thanks


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

[sup]79[/sup]


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

107


----------



## slingshot0703 (Mar 19, 2010)

((((((((((((((((((50)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

57


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

who won, who won!?!?!?


----------



## catfishjdr (Feb 6, 2012)

When will it be announced?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for it, we're all waiting for it and I think you've given us enough suspense so *please* announce the winner. Thanks


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Even though I propably guessed wrong I still want to know how many there are. I've been thinking about it too much haha.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, guys. I had to go out yesterday afternoon and didn't get back until late. Anyway, the number of forks in the pile is;

59

I'll go over the guesses once more and announce the winner shortly.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, the winner is McKee who guessed 58. No one guessed the exact number. I hope everyone enjoyed participating.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats Mckee!
Thanks for the comp Henry


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whoo thanks
im on a roll i won something of gk john just last week


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations McKee! Thank you Henry for the op. Going to look forward
to look forward to seeing a fork finished.

Sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

congrat M


----------



## catfishjdr (Feb 6, 2012)

That was fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It was all good fun! Congrats McKee.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats Mckee
and Henry, thank you for the trivia


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

52


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Concrats and thanks for the contest. What a hoot!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Way to go McKee.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done, you are really lucky can't wait to see a fork finished


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much Mr. Henry has been a fantastic competition.

Congratulations Mr. Mckee good aim.









Cheers .... Alf


----------

